# PSE&G Hiring Qualified HVAC Journeyman for instalers and technicians.



## Bikerdadh (Oct 16, 2017)

PSE&G is looking for qualified HVAC, Hydronic, and Steam installer /technicians.
Jobs only get posted for 10 days, this job has been posted on 10/13/2017

The current position is for the Hudson County area in New Jersey.
You must possess a valid driver’s license, pass a background screening, have a minimum of a Type II refrigeration certificate and pass our hands on and written technician exam.
PSE&G covers most of the state of NJ; we currently have positions available in the Jersey City location.
For the Jersey City location we are looking for qualified Journeyman, provided you meet the minimum requirements the starting wage is 34.01 with 6 month progression to a top step of 41.79 

Please go to PSEG.com in the bottom corner click on careers and search for 9401J Jersey City Journeyman number 436260600

Or follow the link below

https://jobs.pseg.com/job/Jersey-City-9401J-Service-Specialist-%28Journeyman%29-NJ-07097/436260600/

Thank you for looking


----------



## Bikerdadh (Oct 16, 2017)

*Job is filled*

To all that were looking at and applied for this position, thank you!
This position has been filled, I have posted more openings for Installers and Lead installers, please feel free to look at and bid on those jobs.


----------



## StuartRight (Nov 4, 2017)

*thanks*

great, it looks like good company to work for... good luck!


----------

